#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-23
<runi> hej [dmp] håber du har havt en god weekend. nu har min kollega så fået sin pc med idag og det ser til at være helt ok med pidgin hos hende, så endnu engang tak for ...tja sniksnak/hjælp i torsdags :)
<[dmp]> runi: Det havde jeg. Jorden gik jo ikke under, så det må være en success :) Fedt at det virkede
<runi> [dmp] ja det var lidt en skuffelse at jorden ikke gik under nu det var lovet :P hehe
<runi> [dmp] kolegaen har allerde overvejet at skifte største delen af sin pc park der hjemme over til ubuntu, så det er bare fedt der ikke har været for mange huller i vejen :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej
<Ubuntubruger5> Spørgsmål >> Jeg har installeret ubuntu 11.04, og kan ikke komme på nettet fra min gamle Asus A3000, da wlan nok ikke kan finde nogen driver. Hvordan installerer jeg driver på min asus A3000. Den driver cd jeg har er til windows xp
<Kvik_sweden> Ubuntubruger5, hvad er det for netkort der sidder der i?
<Ubuntubruger5> ved jeg ikke
<Ubuntubruger5> kan jeg se det i ubuntu
<Kvik_sweden> prøv og åben en terminal og skriv lspci
<Ubuntubruger5> øjeblik
<Ubuntubruger5> Der står dette: Network controller, Broadcom Corporation, BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless Lan controller
<Kvik_sweden> Ubuntubruger5, prøv og se på den her http://askubuntu.com/questions/44659/how-do-you-get-the-broadcom-bcm4306-wireless-card-working
<Kvik_sweden> Ubuntubruger5, virker det?
<Kvik_sweden> Ubuntubruger5, jeg håber det viker er nyd til og hoppe i seng, skal op kl 6:00
<Ubuntubruger5> virker ikke
<Ubuntubruger5> kunne ikke lokaliserer b43-fwcutter og firmware-b43-installer pakken
<Kvik_sweden> Har du prøvet med Alternatively what I have done is install the other broadcom proprietry driver STA
<Kvik_sweden> ellers svar den tråd på den side, har ikke brugt ubuntu i 9 md ca, så det var bare det jeg fandt på google
<Ubuntubruger5> kan heller ikke finde de pakker
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, i Synaptic kan du se hvilken chip en driver undersøtte ved at kigge i Beskrivelse, når du har klikket på en pakke
<lars_t_h> prøv at søge med bcm som søgetekst inde i synaptic
<Ubuntubruger5> synaptic. ???
<lars_t_h> ja synapic - det er en pakke manager
<lars_t_h> hvilken ubuntu har du?
<Ubuntubruger5> 11.04
<lars_t_h> åh 11.04 ser jeg
<lars_t_h> åbn programmer, og begynd at skrive synaptic
<lars_t_h> vælg så synaptic når den dukker op og maksimer den til at fylde hele skærmen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, "
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ^
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, fundet den?
<lars_t_h> og har du startet den?
<Ubuntubruger5> nej
<Ubuntubruger5> ubuntu køre engelsk
<Ubuntubruger5> er det i applications
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, du kan skifte til dansk senere
<Ubuntubruger5> ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, hvis din broadcom chip er en bcm4306 så skal du bruge den pakke der hedder "firmware-b43-installer", samt "b43-fw-cutter", og "bcmwl-modaliases"
<lars_t_h> har du installeret sta driveren skal den smides ud først
<lars_t_h> den er i den pakke der hedder "broadcom-sta-common" og/eller "broadcom-sta-source" - ingen af dem må være i dit system, og det gælder også "firmware-b43legacy-installer" pakken
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, applications er programmer på dansk
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har i System >> Administration >>fundet synaptic package manager, men den beder om et password
<lars_t_h> ja det er fordi du skal lave systemadministration - du skriver bare dit kodeord
<Ubuntubruger5> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> så kom jeg ind i synaptic
<lars_t_h> det er iøvrigt ikke noget du kan slippe for - det er den ting der gør linux meget mere sikkert end Windows
<lars_t_h> en blandt mange ...
<Ubuntubruger5> ok
<Ubuntubruger5> nu har jeg søgt på synaptic i søgefeltet
<lars_t_h> oppe i søge feltet øverst til højre skriver du bcm
<Ubuntubruger5> har jeg nu gjort
<Ubuntubruger5> der kommer følgende frem libklibc
<Ubuntubruger5> intet andet
<lars_t_h> De pakker du skal installere har jeg nævt før. Dem skal du markere for installation, der også nogle der skal slettes, der skal du bruge den mulighed er hedder "Marker til fuldstændig fjernelse", der nok hedder noget i retning af purge eller completely remove
<lars_t_h> Du trkker først på en pakke, og så højreklikker du. i den menu der dukker op kan du vælge install (installer), og den der purge mulighed - som ligger lige over "egenskaber" - "Properties".
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, er du helt med hvad du skal lave?
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ok du skal tilføje ekstra softwarekilder ...
<Ubuntubruger5> Nej
<Ubuntubruger5> kan ikke installere
<lars_t_h> Åbn Instillinger (Settings?) menuen, og vælg Arkiver (Repositories?) ...
<Ubuntubruger5> ja
<lars_t_h> i fanebladet "ubuntu software" skal du sørge for at der er flueben ud for alle arkiverne
<Ubuntubruger5> der er nu flueben i 4 ud af 5
<lars_t_h> når du er færdig med det trykker du luk
<lars_t_h> kildekode er ikke vigtig
<Ubuntubruger5> er gjort
<lars_t_h> kildekode hedder nok source code
<Ubuntubruger5> ja
<lars_t_h> så opdaterer den
<lars_t_h> sandt?
<Ubuntubruger5> nej
<Ubuntubruger5> der er stadig kun libklibc som package
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, tryk på genindlæs knappen (reload på engelsk vist-nok)
<Ubuntubruger5> hjælper ikke
<lars_t_h> derefter på vælg alle opgraderinger - slect all upgrades, og tilsidst anvendt - de store grønne flueben
<lars_t_h> 'de/det
<Ubuntubruger5> når jeg trykker på genindlæs, så vil den forsøge at gå på nettet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, det skal den også
<lars_t_h> så du skal have en kablet forbindelse
<Ubuntubruger5> det er jo det jeg ikke kan fra ubuntu
<lars_t_h> også med et kabel
<lars_t_h> bcm4306 er til trådløst netværk
<Ubuntubruger5> har jeg ikke prøvet med kabel
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, du skriver at du ikke kan komme på nettet med ubunut, og at du ikke har prøvet med kabel - hvis du ikke kan komme på nettet med trådløst kan du normalt altid komme på nettet med et kabel
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, hvis du slet ikke kan komme på nettet, så skal du hente pakker ned selv fra arkiverne, og gemme dem på en USB flash, som så kan bruges at din net-løse computer
<lars_t_h> Du kommer selvfølgelig til at bruge en anden computer, eller hvis du har dual-boot på computer, så sandsynligvis Windows på den computer.
<Ubuntubruger5> er ved at downloade package med kabel,
<Ubuntubruger5> den arbejder stadig
<lars_t_h> ok så du fik tilføjet arkiverne og er ved at opdatere den
<Ubuntubruger5> er ved at opdaterer den
<Ubuntubruger5> men er ikke færdig endnu
<lars_t_h> det er generelt en god ide eter en nyinstallation, sådan en en opdatering udrydder ofte de væreste bugs (fejl) i software som sørst blevet opdaget efter release
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, det ved jeg godt - kan godt tage nogen tid
<lars_t_h> flere minutter
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, når den engang er færdig så luk programemt og start en terminal op (den hedder gnome-terminal), så kører vi videre med nogle hurtigere termianl kommandoer, som du bare skal råkopiere ind i terminalen
<lars_t_h> Jeg lavet et indlæg i forum for nyligt som du kan bruge
<lars_t_h> *s/programemt/programmet
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, du skal køre den meget lange kommando i http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=13938#p89907
<lars_t_h> hvis du gør som der står skulle dit netværk være klart, når du har valgt dit netværk, og indtastet kodeordet til netværket.
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål noget der ejer en Macbook ? og som har mac os x installeret på den ?
<lars_t_h> smeag0l, du kan spørge ChrisBuchholz
<smeag0l> okay takker lars_t_h :)
<Ubuntubruger5> Lars_t_H: er du på
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-24
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ja?
<Ubuntubruger5> OK
<Ubuntubruger5> Det trådløse netværk virker perfekt nu, det skulle bare installeres de pakker,
<Ubuntubruger5> Lars_t_h >> Jeg har problemer med at få fuld dansk på maskinen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ok
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, søg i synaptic efter
<lars_t_h> danish
<lars_t_h> eller
<lars_t_h> da
<Ubuntubruger5> Prøver
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, hvis du har lukket alle pakkeinstallationsprogrammer, så kør den her kommando:
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get --assume-yes install language-pack-da
<lars_t_h> i en terminal
<Ubuntubruger5> ok
<lars_t_h> så skulle dansk komme ind
<lars_t_h> du  har måske så behov for at starte programmet tastatur for at vælge at dit tastatur har engelsk layout (kun hvis æøå ikke virker)
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, du har nok problemer med dit net?
<lars_t_h> ret så ustabilt?
<MikeDK> yeps osse i den grad, "Blame it on telenor"
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger glad for at du fortæller det med de pakker, for det giver mig lige mulighed for at lave en lille guide på forum
<lars_t_h> MikeDK, hørt at 3 fik overbelastet sit core-net med roamingbeskeder fra TDC på af grund regnvej?
<lars_t_h> det var nogle radio-kæde systemer som ganske enkelt fik klippet forbindelsen på grund af nedbør
<Ubuntubruger5> Hvordan kan man ændre <Ubuntubruger5> til eget navn. ??
<lars_t_h> kan jeg ikke lige husk, vent lidt ...
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, start med at skriv "/msg ChanServ help commands"  (uden "-tegn)
<lars_t_h> åh-ups coomand skal måske være noget den kender
<Ubuntubruger5> hvor skal det skrives
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, det "/nick dit-nye-brugernavn"
<lars_t_h> der hvor du skriver alm tekst
<lars_t_h> mit nick er registreret det kan du også
<lars_t_h> hej pkpedersen63
<lars_t_h> det virker vist :)
<pkpedersen63> hej Lars
<pkpedersen63> jeps
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, lile trick startmed med at skrive starten af for eksempel mit nick og tryk så på tab tasten, du kan bruge samme trick på mapper og filnavne i en terminal
<pkpedersen63> ok
<pkpedersen63> der er meget jeg skal lære i det her linux univers
<pkpedersen63> Lars_t_h >> (sudo apt-get --assume-yes install language-pack-da) virker ikke i terminal
<lars_t_h> er det ikke unikt nok får du muligvis vist nogle muligheder (afængigt af det program du bruger), gos kriver så mere af nicket, ligeså i terminal med mapper og filnavne, hvor terminalen så skriver de muligheder der er
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, i ubuntu er der mange der bruger xchat programmet, pidgin kan også bruges
<lars_t_h> så kan du også joine andre kanaler. Vi har en snak kanal på #ubuntu-dk snak, og kommandoen til at joine den er "/join #ubuntu-dk-snak"
<lars_t_h> hmm, hvad skriver den kommando, pkpedersen63 ?
<lars_t_h> hvis du har et pakkeprogram åbent skal du lukke det først
<lars_t_h> såsom synaptic, eller Ubuntu softwarecenter
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, ja der er meget at lære jeg har selv 11 års erfaring, og der er masser at lære. Sådan var det egentlig også dengang både du/og også dig antager jeg begyndte at bruge Windows
<lars_t_h> *du/jeg
<pkpedersen63> Ja, har brugt windows altid
<lars_t_h> sådan var det også med mig i november 1999. Jeg droppede først Windows helt i april måned 2008
<lars_t_h> nå ja måske ikke helt - visse telefoner kræveren windows at opdare firmware fra, så jeg har den endnu - sidst den blev startet op er vel for lidt over 2 år siden
<lars_t_h> *s/opdare/opdatere
<pkpedersen63> Jeg startede med windows da version 3.0 kom på gaden i starten af 80'erne ca.
<lars_t_h> ca det samme for mig  - tor at jeg først var med fra 3.1
<lars_t_h> *tror
<pkpedersen63> Det bedste system microsoft kom med var version 3.11
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, nå men vi kom fra at den der dudo apt-get kommando skriver en fejl, hvilken fejl?
<lars_t_h> kør den evt igen for at hvilken - det skader ikke
<pkpedersen63> jeg prøver igen
<lars_t_h> *s/at hvilken/at se hvilken
<lars_t_h> *og det hedder sudo
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, den der ( der er der først er en fejl
<lars_t_h> hov det var noget du skrev - hehe
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get --assume-yes install language-pack-da
<lars_t_h> er kommandoen
<pkpedersen63> tror den gik igennem nu
<pkpedersen63> skal jeg genstarte
<lars_t_h> du skal ikke genstarte, men det kan du godt, du skal nøjes med at logge ud og så logge ind, har du slået logind skærmen fra så bare genstart
<pkpedersen63> Har ikke slået login fra
<lars_t_h> så er det bare log ud + log ind, log ud dræber ale grafiske programmer skal du lige vide
<pkpedersen63> ok
<pkpedersen63> Hvad er bedst
<lars_t_h> genstart er ikke nødvendigt - det tager bare længere tid
<pkpedersen63> Jeg har stadig applications, places
<lars_t_h> Linux er (heldigvis) ikke windows.
<pkpedersen63> så stadig engelsk nogen steder
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, prøv en genstart så - selv om jeg nu tror at der mere mangler nogle flere pakker
<pkpedersen63> virker heller ikke med genstart
<lars_t_h> den skal jeg så først lige finde - ligesm ved dit trådløse netkort
<lars_t_h> så er det helt sikker flere pakker der skal til - jeg skal lige have startet min natty computer
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, jeg kigger på hvad den har af dansk pakker -det er nok det nemmeste
<lars_t_h> jeg bygger lige en kommano op her, som du skal køre pkpedersen63:
<pkpedersen63> ok
<lars_t_h> sudo apt-get --assume-yes language-support-writing-da wdanish hunspell-da libreoffice-help-da language-pack-gnome-da-base language-pack-gnome-da language-pack-da-base language-pack-da libreoffice-l10n-da
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, ^ den kommando
<lars_t_h> skrives nøjagtig som den står der brug kopier og sæt ind
<lars_t_h> sæt ind i termnial er shift+Insert tasterne
<lars_t_h> når du har kørt kommandoen: log ud efterfulgt af en log ind
<pkpedersen63> nu kan jeg ski ikke komme på det trådløse netværk igen.
<pkpedersen63> møj
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, broadcom laver desværre ikke det mest stabile hardware
<pkpedersen63> nej det er også en gammel maskine
<pkpedersen63> Det må jeg leve med
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, du ve dat der er mange laptops der har en trådløs chip som enten et mini-pci kort eller et mikro-pci kort, så du kan faktisk udskifte kortet med noget som virker ud-af-boksen
<lars_t_h> ud-af-boksen er et udtryk man bruger i Linux og BSD miljøerne om noget man ikke skal røre en finger for at få til at virke, det sker fuldautomatisk
<pkpedersen63> Netkortet sidder i boardet
<lars_t_h> det er f.eks tilgældet for 2 af mine maskiner som er indkøbt til at virke med Linux ud-af-boksen
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, ja ok - så det må være fra dengang hvor acer lavede for billig hardware - nu om dage er de meget bedre, fordihardware er så meget billigere at de har hævet kvalitetsniveauet uden at dt går ret medget ud over deres indtjening
<pkpedersen63> ja
<pkpedersen63> den har nogle år på bagen
 * lars_t_h tror at det er en acer, sandt?
<pkpedersen63> Asus
<pkpedersen63> A3000
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, skal du skrive som jeg gør så skal du starte med "/me " - stadig uden "-tegn
<lars_t_h> læg mærke til mellemrumstegnet
<lars_t_h> ja ok
<pkpedersen63> Lars_t_h, er det sådan du mener. ?
<lars_t_h> nej
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, start med at skrive /me
 * pkpedersen63 
<lars_t_h> ja rigtigt
<lars_t_h> det kan du bruge når du taler for dig selv/omtaler dig selv
<pkpedersen63> ok
<lars_t_h> husk bare at der skal være et mellemrumstegn imellem me og det tekst du skriver
<pkpedersen63> Det er meget fint
<pkpedersen63> Men tror nu det er sengetid
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, hvordan går det med den kommando, eller skal vi bruge lidt rmmod, modprobe trylleri ?
<pkpedersen63> gemmer den til imorgen
<lars_t_h> rmdod fjerner en driver, og modprobe tilføjer en driver, imens systemet kører vel at mærke
<pkpedersen63> ok
<lars_t_h> ok, men du får lige de 2 kommandoer, da det kan få din bcm4306 til at virke, msåek?
<lars_t_h> sudo rmmod b43
<lars_t_h> fjerner din trådløs driver fra kernen
<lars_t_h> sudo modprobe b43
<lars_t_h> tilføjer din trådløs driver til kernen
<lars_t_h> pkpedersen63, ^
<pkpedersen63> ok
<lars_t_h> det med ^ bruger vi når vi har glemt at skrive et nick, og  ^ hentyder til noget tekst man lige har skrevet
<pkpedersen63> jeg takker
<pkpedersen63> må heller gemme denne chat
<lars_t_h> det er ok, ellers har vi forum, og der er også henvisning til nogle guides du bør køre igennem for at få et optimalt system
<pkpedersen63> skal jeg nok kigge på
<pkpedersen63> sov godt
<lars_t_h> Oracle java så du kan bruge netbank f.eks
<lars_t_h> ilm
<laoshi_> kjoller: har du ingen launchpad-profil? jeg kan ikke finde dig som medlem af ubuntudanmark-dk!
<laoshi_> kjoller: glem det! nu har jeg fundet dig alligevel!
<elfranne> jeg har en lille problem med sed .... sed 's/WorkedHours=$WorkedHours/WorkedHours=$newWorkedHours/g' $logfile     er det nogen som ved hvad jeg har lavet galt ?
<wangerin1> elfranne: Hvad er det du gerne vil opnå?
<elfranne> replace en string in en fil
<elfranne> jeg vil ændre WorkedHours=$WorkedHours til WorkedHours=$newWorkedHours i filen $logfile
<elfranne>  ?
<[dmp]> elfranne: prøv at fjerne single quotes
<soren> elfranne: $FOO bliver ikke udvidet inden i apostroffer.
<soren> elfranne: Men det ser heller ikke ud til, at det er det, du vil.
<soren> elfranne: Dit problem er nok nærmere, at $ betyder "slutningen af linjen".
<elfranne> jeg har fået svar på den franske ubuntu chan : sed -i "s/CurrentStatus=.*/CurrentStatus=$newstatus/" $logfile
<soren> elfranne: Så hvis du vil have det til at betyde "dollar-tegn" i stedet, så skal du nok udskifte $ med \$.
<soren> Ja, det har samme effekt, hvis det altid står på slutningen af en linje.
<Ubuntubruger4> nick pkpedersen63
<pkpedersen63> Lars_t_h >> Er du på min ven.
<kristian_> er der nogen, der kender et godt sted at få en billig/gratis shell konto?
<[dmp]> kristian_: til hvad?
<kristian_> til at lege med og have en lille smule backup på... af et par dotfiles og måske en enkelt sang og et filmklip til demo
<kristian_> scp er et must... rsync måske lidt bedre, eller også er jeg bare mere vant til den
<wangerin> kristian_: Hvad er definitionen på billig?
<kristian_> hej wangerin
<kristian_> helst noget hvor man betaler á en gang i stedet for at skulle forny hvert år/ hver måned... noget i stil med 100-200 dask?
<wangerin> Jeg har selv en vps hos linode, og holder styr på et par andre samme sted. De koster fra 20$/måned.
<kristian_> det er ikke så meget, at jeg ikke vil betale... men det med at skulle  bøvle med det når man skifter kontonummer osv er så træls
<wangerin> Hvad har du af forbindelse til nettet?
<kristian_> den billigste fra Clearwire
<[dmp]> kristian_: har du ikke kreditkort?
<wangerin> Du kan putte xxx$ på kontoen, så spiser den selv når den er sulten.
<kristian_> nej vrøvl... fullrate
<kristian_> jo, jeg har enddog dankort
 * kristian_ er en gammel mand
<wangerin> Var det en mulighed med en lille linux-router med en usb-disk?
<kristian_> hvad mener du, wangerin ?
<[dmp]> jeg bruger hetzner, de har ogsaa virtuelle servere - og traekker selv pengene fra dit kort indtil du opsiger din server
<wangerin> Eller vil du gerne ha disken ud af huset?
<[dmp]> hetzner har en vps til 8euro/mdr
<wangerin> [dmp] Har du en link?
<kristian_> wangerin, jeg har set lidt på denne: www.sdf.org
<[dmp]> wangerin: hetzner.de
<kristian_> det er noget i den stil jeg leder efter... men det virker bare lidt rodet med sdf
<kristian_> det er *ikke* til prof. brug... kan sagtens klare mig med 100 mb
<kristian_> kunne måske også være sjovt at have en side der på et tidspunkt, så den mulighed ville være et plus
<kristian_> det samme ville en aktiv irc-kanal
<wangerin> [dmp]: Hvordan er hetzner ellers generelt? Det ser da ud som en udbyder man skulle kigge mere på ;-)
<wangerin> kristian_: Ja det går lidt op og ned med svartiderne på irc. Kender ikke sdf, men prisen bliver svær at slå ;.-)
<kristian_> jeg er vist omkring 15 år for sent på den - computerklubberne er for nedadgående, ser det ud til
<kristian_> ville bare være hul i hovedet at købe en industriløsning til hobbybrug
<wangerin> Mja. Det er blevet mainstream.
<kristian_> også svært at finde en god BBS nu om stunder ;)
<wangerin> Hvad skal man med en BBS nu om stunder 8-D
<wangerin> Men ja. Kunn du låne et hjørne hos en kammerat der alligevel har en server stående, var det da en mulighed.
<soren> wangerin: Jeg bruger selv Hetzner en del. Jeg er rigtigt godt tilfreds.
<kristian_> hente patches til Civilization? ;)
<kristian_> wangerin, ja, det ville være oplagt... men kender vist ikke nogen, der har server
<soren> wangerin: Ikke deres VPS-ståhej, men rigtige servere.
<kristian_> alternativt kunne man selv sætte op, men det ville nok se skidt ud på elregningen...
<wangerin> Du kunne overveje en asus eller linksys med openwrt installeret. Den spiser ikke meget strøm.
<kristian_> tjah
 * [dmp] syntes at bbs var charmerende :)
<wangerin> Kristian_: Har selv en stak (60+) asus wl500gp'er stående rundt omkring til diverse opgaver.
<wangerin> De 10W routeren skal bruge (incl 2½" disk) er da til at betale sig fra. Evt med en solcelle og en aku
<kristian_> anapnea.net ser interessant ud
<kristian_> og de bor her på freenode - how convenient!
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-25
<snigepige> ?spørgsmål - virker danske netbank ikke out of the box i chrome på natty?
<wangerin1> snigepige: Det vil jeg da gå ud fra. Har du java installeret. Det plejer at være der kæden hopper af nor der er bank-problemer
<pixiarvai> snigepige,  hejsa, det kan jo være at du er rendt ind i det kendte problem med default Java, Sun 6 virker bedre, så fyr denne kommando af : http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#22
<pixiarvai> ellers fang laoshi i aften ;)
<pkpedersen63> Spørgsmål >> Hvordan kan det være efter jeg har installeret ubuntu 11.04, og installeret Dansk sprog. og har genstartet maskinen. så kommer der ingen menuer værken i toppen eller bunden, der kommer en del fejl popup der er kun baggrundsbillet.
<pixiarvai> det ved jeg ikke, men prøv at se om denne kommando hjælper
<pixiarvai> sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<pkpedersen63> Jeg kan ikke komme ind i terminal eller noget som helst, der er kun baggrundsbilledet, intet andet
<pkpedersen63> <pixiarvai> Kan ikke en gang luk computeren, er nød til at holde tænd og sluk knappen nede til computeren slukker
<pixiarvai> pkpedersen63,  jeg skal lige finde tastaturgenvejen til terminalen
<pixiarvai> alt+f2
<pixiarvai> pkpedersen63,  prøv at tryk alt+f2 og se om der sker noget som helst
<pixiarvai> nå, græsplænen kalder, jeg er online senere
<pkpedersen63> <pixiarvai> det virkede ikke med den kommando
<snigepige> pixiarvai og wangerin tak - var ikke lige hjemme da I svarede, men kigger på det :O)
<pixiarvai> snigepige,  det burde hjælpe med sun6
<pixiarvai> to ting jeg egentligt også selv trænger til ;) hehehe
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har installeret ubuntu, for første gang, men har problemer med at ubuntu kan find mit trådløse netværk, er der nogen der kan hjælpr?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Proev at beskrive problemet / hvad der gaar galt, saa kan folk byde ind, hvis de har noget fornuftigt at sige
<Ubuntubruger3> det største problem er nok at jeg ikke ved nok om det jeg laver, men oppe i proceslinjen dukker mit trådløse netværk ikke op, jeg har prøvet at afkoble min kablede forbindelse for at se om det tråløse så blev fundet men det gør det ikke
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Kan du se andre traadloese netvaerk?
<[dmp]> Jeg har ikke selv wireless paa min maskine, saa jeg er ikke den bedste at spoerge - men lad os se :)
<Ubuntubruger3> der ses ikke andre tråløse netværk. Jeg har hentet en aplikation :Rutil wlan manager, dette program skriver: Crtical error: Cant find any wireless network interface code 3, jeg ved ikke om det kan hjælpe?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: det virker som om at din ubuntu slet ikke kan se din wireless netwaerkskort
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: hvilken computer har du ?
<Ubuntubruger3> det er en bærbar Fujitsu Siemens
<Ubuntubruger3> amilo
<[dmp]> Jeg kan se at der er et par indlaeg paa forummet om det
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Proev at aabne en terminal, og skriv; sudo modprobe fsam7400 radio=1
<Ubuntubruger3> det ser ikke ud til at ændre noget
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: du kan ikke se nogle netvaerks i menuen nu?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: fik du nogen fejl da du udfoerte kommandoen?
<Ubuntubruger3> nej jeg fik ingen fejlmelding, og det eneste jeg kan se deroppe er min kabeltilslutning, og jeg har tjekket at der er tændt for netværket på computeren
<Ubuntubruger3> kan der mangle en driver til det trådløse netværk?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Det kan der sikkert. Men det er oftest et opsaetningsproblem
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: hvad hedder din computer? Amilo .. har den et nummer?
<Ubuntubruger3> amilo li 1818
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: har du gjort noget specielt for at installere drivers?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: proev at skriv; lspci og smid outputtet op paa fx pastie.org og paste linket du faar derfra
<Ubuntubruger3> har prøvet at skrive dit forslag men linien forsvinder med det samme??
<Ubuntubruger3> Jeg har opdateret ubuntu og installeret det som er foreslået af programmet
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: Proev at se den 2. sidste indlaeg; http://www.amilo-forum.com/post,6830.html#p6830
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger3: det er lidt langhaaret, men det ligner da et godt bud
<Ubuntubruger3> ja ok jeg har hentet filen, så nu prøver jeg at genstarte systemet tak for hjælp indtil videre, jeg lade høre fra mig imorgen, det er ved at være sengetid
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-26
<ahf> k
<soren> jo, det..
<Munksgaard> ?spørgsmål efter at have opgraderet min server fra 9.04 til 9.10 og derefter opgradere til grub2 kan jeg ikke boote. Jeg får at vide at mit root argument til linux er forkert, og den prøver så at liste de tilgængelige partitioner, men der er ingen. Til slut får jeg:  "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<Munksgaard>  /boot ligger på en ext2 partition på sda5 (hd0,4), og / ligger på en lvm partition, som den altså ikke kan finde
<Munksgaard> Nogen ideer til hvordan jeg fikser dette?
<Munksgaard> får også "VFS: Cannot open root device "mapper/server2-root" or unknown-block(0,0) før jeg får at vide at root argumentet er forkert
<Munksgaard> hov nej, (hd0,5) er /boot
<lars_t_h> Munksgaard, kernen skal have device drivers til hardwaren og filsystemer: De kan være a) indbygget i kernen, eller b) være i en initramfs (hedder-det-vist-nok)
<lars_t_h> Munksgaard, er de ikke det får du den kernel panic du har fået
<Munksgaard> lars_t_h: Jep, som du siger var problemet at jeg ikke havde fået genereret en initrd, jeg var i gang med at prøve at opgradere til lucid, og det fejlede. Ved at boote en ældre kerne og fortsætte opgraderingen ordnede det hele sig :)
<lars_t_h> Munksgaard, du kan muligvis bruge en live-cd, og mounte root fs, og derefter dens /boot det rigtige sted i det root-fs, og så chroote til den mountede / der vil være en f.eks /media/server-root f.eks.
<lars_t_h> derefter kører du du en reinstall af kernel og derefter update-grub2
<lars_t_h> Munksgaard, der findes en detaljeret guide på UCD, Ubuntu communty documentation, god fornøjelse.
<lars_t_h> men da du nok har lavet en fuld backup er det nok nemmest bare at lave en clean installl
<Munksgaard> lars_t_h: tak for hjælpen :)
<pkpedersen63> Spørgsmål >> Kan min gamle Asus A300 være for gammel til at køre med ubuntu 11.04, den viser kun baggrundsbilledet, ingen menuer overhovedet.
<pkpedersen63> Det sker efter jeg har opdateret med dansk sprogfil
<pkpedersen63> og installation af b43-fwcutter og firmware-b43-installer pakken
<TLE> ?spørgsmål er der en som kan minde mig om hvordan det er man ændrer hvilke filsystemer der er links til på srivebordet?
<pixiarvai> TLE,  mener du feks at fjerne et ikon til en extern hd på skrivebordet ?
<TLE> pixiarvai: nej, det er til de permanente partitioner, jeg har 3 partitioner monteret i /media men jeg er kun interesseret i at have et link til den ene af dem
<TLE> jeg synes engang før at have fået hjælp til det, der er vist et sted hvor man kan indstille det, men jeg kan ikke huske det og kunne ikke finde det på google
<TLE> (med al sandsynlighed fordi jeg søger forkert)
<pixiarvai> det lyder som noget du kan finde i gconf-editor
<pixiarvai> det med ikoner er beskrevet her http://www.freedomnotbeer.dk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=98&Itemid=102#45d , det kan være at du kan bruge metoden
<TLE> pixiarvai: ja, det løser det desværre ikke helt, den indstilling tillade enten at fjerne dem alle eller lade dem alle stå, ikke at vælge
<pixiarvai> øv
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-27
<Ubuntubruger6> ??spørgsmål jeg skal til at installere min første ting i terminalen, og det går så ikke lige så godt. det er en tar.gz fil, fandt på nettet at jeg skulle bruge tar xvf  "filnavn" men det virker ikke, nogen der har en ide om hvad jeg så skal skrive?
<Kvik_sweden> Ubuntubruger6, hvad er det for program?
<Ubuntubruger6> det er fordi jeg bruger wmware workstation, og den siger jeg skal installere guest system
<Ubuntubruger6> så filen hedder wmwaretools ......
<Ubuntubruger6> tar.gz =))
<Kvik_sweden> har du et link til det?
<Ubuntubruger6> tror jeg ikke, det er wmware workstation programmet der selv ligger den ind
<Ubuntubruger6> den siger jeg skal bruge tar til at udpakke dem med
<Kvik_sweden> Hvor har du downloadet der fra?
<Ubuntubruger6> wmware workstation?
<Kvik_sweden>  tar xzvf <.tar.gz file>
<Kvik_sweden> http://www.haskell.org/haskellwiki/How_to_unpack_a_tar_file_in_windows
<Kvik_sweden> prøve evt med sudo
<Ubuntubruger6> ok prøver lige
<Kvik_sweden> Ellers installer 7zip så har du en gui der kan gøre det
<Ubuntubruger6> <-- stupid me =)
<Ubuntubruger6> og takker mange gange :) xzvf virker fino
<Kvik_sweden> hel og lykke med det
<Ubuntubruger6> jo tak :) og takker for hjælpen
<Ubuntubruger8> join #ubuntu-dk-snak
<Ubuntubruger8> #ubuntu-dk-snak
<soren> Kvik_sweden: Hvem taler du til?
#ubuntu-dk 2011-05-29
<Ubuntubruger5> ??spørgsmål Jeg har lige et lille spørgsmål. Hvis jeg køre ubuntu som et virtuelt system i windows 7 64 bit, er det så ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 versionen jeg skal bruge? eller er der nogen der er optimal for det?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger5: Brug bare den version.. Saa vidt jeg ved findes der ikke nogen optimeret versioner imod vmware/whatever .. Og det ville ogsaa vaere lidt mystisk, da den virtuelle maskine helst skulle ligne en fysisk maskine :)
<Ubuntubruger5> ok =) jeg takker mange gange :)
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger5: Det var saa lidt, god fornoejelse :)
<Ubuntubruger5> jo tak :) hehe
<ny> Hej, hvordan installere jeg LAMP server inkl. PHPMYADMIN
<cromag> tror bare du tager det en ting ad gangen
<cromag> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies hvis du har et nogenlunde engelsk
<ny> mit problem er phpmyadmin hvordan det installeres
<cromag> som de andre.
<cromag> sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<ny> tak vil prøve det når jeg har tid ;)
<cromag> skulle der være nogle herinde der har leget med skype i ubuntu, fra cli'en ? - eller måske skype via en anden IM igen, cli ?
<Ubuntubruger2> hvordan booter man sin com efter man har det?
<soren> Er der har med forum at gøre, jeg kan videresende en e-mail til? Der er en bruger, der har knas med oprettelsesproceduren, som jeg skrevet til mig.
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-21
<Ubuntubruger2> hi
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej. Efter jeg har haft pc problemer har jeg fra installeret linunx ubuntu og genopspillet linux ubuntu 9.o4 desktop i386 fra 2009, men nu kan jeg ikke mere få nye updates eller f.eks. java.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: Det er fordi at 9.04 er ikke supporteret siden 23/10/2010. MÃ¥ske skulle du overveje at opgradere :-)
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg har prøvt at downloade men det virker ikke
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: hvad har du prøvet at hente, og hvad virker ikke?
<Ubuntubruger2> jeg har prøvt at hente nyeste ubuntu 12.... men  derefter kommer fejl
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: hvilken fejl?
<Ubuntubruger2> kan ikke downloade
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: er det desktop du henter? 32 eller 64 bit?
<Ubuntubruger2> jo 32 bit
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: det virker fint her.
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger2: prøv dette link; http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
<Ubuntubruger2> jo tak det prøv jeg. Hvis det ikke virker vender jeg tilbage.
<Ubuntubruger0> Hej igen dmp.  Jeg har prøvet med link men på første gang kommer der "please addfiles to the project the project is empty" og der efter "failed frennode net".
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg var ubuntubruger2
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: hvilket program indtaster du linket i?
<Ubuntubruger0> du har send mig link med 12.04 32 bit mener du det
<[dmp]> ah
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: hvilken browser bruger du?
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: du får ikke muligheden for at vælge gem ?
<Ubuntubruger0> Jeg bruger browser mozilla firefox  og jeg kan ikke vælge gem
<cromag> højreklik
<cromag> og gem som
<cromag> på linket
<Ubuntubruger0> You have chosen to open ubuntu 12.04 desktop i 386 iso which is a: rå Cd aftryk from :http:// mirror. bytemark .co. uk. What should firefos do with this fil open with browser save file chanel ok
<cromag> save file
<Ubuntubruger0> så få jeg det hvis jeg det så gør som i har skrivet
<Ubuntubruger0> efter download :  få jeg "ubuntu -12.o4 desktop i386 ubuntu 701 MB ubuntu.com".  højreklik "open, open contraining folder, go to download page, copy dowlad link, seledt all, remove from liv
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 701 in gaim "gaim crashes on startup" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701
<Ubuntubruger0> hvad skal jeg der? Har i ikke et andet forslag
<[dmp]> Ubuntubruger0: hvad fylder filen?
<[dmp]> hvis den er hentet fint, så skal du have den ud på en CD eller lign
<[dmp]> men jeg smutter snart, så jeg kan ikke hjælpe dig videre
<Ubuntubruger0> 701 mb
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-23
<Ubuntubruger5> hej hej... har tilmeldt mig ubuntu siden og fået password. men jeg kan ikke lave indlæg i forum, kan kun læse.. skal man godnkendes først?
<Ubuntubruger9> spørgsmål... har tilmeldt mig ubuntu siden og fået password. men jeg kan ikke lave indlæg i forum, kan kun læse.. skal man godnkendes først?
<Ubuntubruger9> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger4> hej alle. jeg har et lille problem. jeg har lige instaleret ubuntu 12.04 og det gik som det skulle, borset fra en ting, jeg kan ikke starte systemet op uden jeg har instalations usb'en sat i?
<Ubuntubruger4> "?spørgsmål" hej alle. jeg har et lille problem. jeg har lige instaleret ubuntu 12.04 og det gik som det skulle, borset fra en ting, jeg kan ikke starte systemet op uden jeg har instalations usb'en sat i?
<Spage> ?spørgsmål Hvor bliver "en genvej" af når man "Frigør fra opstarter" ?
<Spage> ?spørgsmål Hvor bliver "en genvej" af når man "Frigør fra opstarter" ?
<MikeDK> Spage, prøv at starte programmet op igen og højreklik på applikationen i launcheren når den er startet op
<MikeDK> der ka du bede den om at blive i launcheren
<Spage> Mit problem er at jeg ikke ved hvordan jeg skal starte når jeg ikke kan finde iconet. Hvis jeg kan finde genvejen kan jeg gøre som du siger, men den er jo "forsvundet" da je frigjorde den
<Spage> Det er en genvaj det starter java "javaws http://...et eller andet
<Spage> Bliver genvejen slettet når man "frigør den fra launcheren"
<smeag0l> ?spørgsmål min Macbook med snow leopard reagerer ikke når jeg trykker på power knappen nogen der har en ide til hvad jeg kan gøre ?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-05-26
<Ubuntubruger5> jeg kan ikke finde ud af at dvd til køre på min maskine selv om jeg opdaterer de drivere jeg har instaleret dur det ikke
<Ubuntubruger5> kan i hjælpe mig
<Ubuntubruger5> er der nogle der kan hjælpe mig med opsætning af movie player jeg kan ikke få det til at virke
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, movie player?, hvorfor bruger du ikke vlc?
<lars_t_h> vlc er lige til at hente ned fra arkiverne
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, har du lige installere ubuntu så installer også ubuntu-restricted pakken for få en stor bunke codecs med
<Ubuntubruger5> ok det kunne jeg da også det andet er bare installeret i forvejen men det kan jeg godt prøve
 * lars_t_h kender iøvrigt ikke et program/en pakke der hedder "movie player"
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, husk også at du ikke kan bruge windows programmer, nogle få virker godt, resten mangler funktionalitet til virker slet ikke
<lars_t_h> edit: få virker godt via Wine
<Ubuntubruger5> ok ok jeg prøver vlc player jeg kan huske at jeg prøvede at instalere den men dengang virkede den ikke
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, den virker knasfrit hos mig
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, men husk at installere den ubuntu-resricted pakke, sammen med ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lars_t_h> så får du alle codecs med
<Ubuntubruger5> ubuntu resticted pakke det skal jeg prøve
<lars_t_h> ogå -rectricted-ekstras for at få det hele emd
<Ubuntubruger5> undskyld den der restricted pakke den kan jeg ikke finde hvor finder jeg den
<Ubuntubruger5> undskyld hvis jeg vil installere unbuntu restricted extras så siger den at jeg skal afinstallere libav codec libary og libav utility libary skal jeg gøre det og hvordan g
<Ubuntubruger5> gør jeg det
<Ubuntubruger5> i skal have mange tak på forhånd
<Ubuntubruger5> kan i ikke hjælpe mig
<lars_t_h> hej Ubuntubruger5 du skrev ikke mit nickname, og  så kan jeg ikke se at du har skrevet noget
<lars_t_h> så jeg har først set at du har skrevet nu
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, pakkerne hedder ubuntu-restricted-addons og ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ubuntubruger5> undskyld lars t h det er dig jeg mente
<lars_t_h> du skal skrive lars_t_h ikke lars t h
<lars_t_h> IRC (navnet på chat systemet) sender en besked til min IRC klient, hvis en anden skriver mit nick, og mit desktop viser så en besked og blinker, hvis jeg ikke har den bruger på en ignorer liste
<lars_t_h> og jeg har ikke nogen i min ignorer liste
<Ubuntubruger5> ok lars_t_h men hvordardan afinstallerer jeg afinstallere libav codec libary og libav utility libary
<lars_t_h> det skulle gerne markere dem til afinstallation, når du markere de pakker til installation - det er bare en advarsel ikke andet, bare installer dem
<lars_t_h> det foregår automatisk
<lars_t_h> det=afinstallationen
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ^
<Ubuntubruger5> ok det prøver jeg tak lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, du kan installere flere programmer og gøre mere avancerede ting med et pakkeadministrations program der hedder Synaptic, som ikke skal forveksles med synaptics der er noget helt andet
<Ubuntubruger5> ok det lyder interessant men jeg er ikke lige så ferm til at få det til at virke jeg mener at have prøvet men ikke lige fået det til at virke lars_t_h>
<Ubuntubruger5> undskyld men den der vlc når jeg prøver at få den  til at køre så kører den ikke der sker ingenting
<Ubuntubruger5> det var til dig lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> du skal vælge noget at afspille når du åbner den
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger5, ^
<lars_t_h> eller i filbrowser højreklik, vælg Åbn med ... og vælg vlc Ubuntubruger5
<lars_t_h> gør du det fra fra firefox skal du føsrt installere et plugin, og så genstarte browseren
<lars_t_h> du kan også stille spørgsmål i vores forum: http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/ - du skal lige registre dig først før du kan logge ind og skrive et indlæg
<Ubuntubruger8> hej computeren lukkede ned men jeg nåede at få din sidste besked jeg har en film i computeren en der hedder back to the future men den vil ikke afspille den til lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> filendelse?
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg har en film der heder back to the future men den vil ikke afspille den til lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger8 ?, eller Ubuntubruger4  ^
<lars_t_h> det fik jeg fat i, men hvad er filendelsen?
<lars_t_h> filendelsen er ikke back to the future - det er filnavnet
<lars_t_h> højreklik > Egenskaber
<lars_t_h> på filen, Ubuntubruger4
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg røg af nettet et par gange så nu er nummer 4 jeg erikke helt klar over om jeg har været nummer 8 lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> whois siger at du er både 4 og 8
<lars_t_h> nå, dit svar er?, Ubuntubruger4
<Ubuntubruger4> jeg er nok nød til at have  nogen til at sidde ved siden af ellers kan jeg ikke finde ud af det her til lars_t_h
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, du bliver nok nødt til at spørge om hjælp i vores forum: dEr er nogen der har lavet en guide du kan følge, de har linket, så spørg der
<lars_t_h> Ubuntubruger4, det er http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<lars_t_h> du skal lige registre dig først, Ubuntubruger4
<pixiarvai> nu er lars smuttet, men pakken "ubuntu-restricted-addons" kommer automatisk med, når man henter "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-20
<humle85> Kasperd Måtte lige selv teste igår, køre Iceweasel fra mozilla. Åbnede 10 taps så steg loadavg til godt 0.35 faldt ret hurtigt ned til omkring 0.10 med en ca. cpu idl på 99,0 . Indenfor ret få minutter ca 2-3 faldt den drasktisk
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-21
<Ubuntubruger9> install ubuntu. connect to my wifi. but is not on
<Ubuntubruger9> eller dansk?
#ubuntu-dk 2013-05-22
<Ubuntubruger8> hey. Ubuntu 12.04 not on wifi. It can see the router but dont get on the internet. Help...
<Ubuntubruger8> dansk?
<jarlen> Jeg forstår ikke hvad du skriver.
<Ubuntubruger8> har instaleret ubuntu 12.04 men den kommer ikke på mit wifi
<Ubuntubruger8> den siger den er koplet på min router, men den kommer ikke på internettet.
<Ubuntubruger8> koblet
<jarlen> Fungerer dit internet?
<Ubuntubruger8> yes
<Ubuntubruger8> og den kommer fint på. men det er måske noget med isp
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg kan gå ind i min router og se den er på. men den kommer ikke vidre ud på nettet
<jarlen> Hvis der ikke er forbindelse fra din router til internettet, lyder det ikke som om dit internet fungerer.
<Ubuntubruger8> det fungere. Jeg sidder her på en anden maskine og snakker med dig, fra mit internet
<jarlen> Så forstår jeg stadig ikke hvad du skriver.
<Ubuntubruger8> mit internet virker..... Hvordan får jeg min ubuntu til at komme på nettet?
<Ubuntubruger8> jeg fandt mit wifi på ubuntu. Koblede mig på mit wifi, med kode og det hele. Den kom fint på og siger der er forbindelse. men når jeg åbner firefox er der ikke nogen forbindelse til nettet. Når jeg går ind i min router kan jeg se maskinen er på min router, men den vil ikke vidre ud på nettet!
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørsmål  Min ubuntu kan ikke komme på nettet
<Ubuntubruger6> den kan se mit netværk. Kobler sig på. Men kun til router. den kommer ikke ud på nettet.
<Ubuntubruger6> ?spørgsmål Kan ikke komme på nettet. isp opsætning?
<Ubuntubruger4> ?spørgsmål er der nogle der kan fortælle mig hvorfor jeg får boot fejl ved cryptswap1.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-19
<Ubuntubruger4> spørgsmål: vil gerne installere ubuntu,men ubuntu forventer at jeg har et cd drev, jeg har et dvd drev, hvordan kommer jeg forbi det??
<andlo> Ubuntubruger4: det skulle være det samme - CD og DVD drev i forhold til installation.
<Ubuntubruger4> okay, men jeg kommer ikke videre før jeg har angivet et cd drev, har prøvet at angive flere af de foreslåede cd drev.
<andlo> Ubuntubruger4: Jeg er ikke helt sikker på jeg forstår hvad du mener. Hvis du booter maskinen, med CD/DVD'en i drevet, så burde den boote på den. Ellers må du ændre i BIOS så den booter på CD/DVD
<Ubuntubruger4> jo jo jeg booter fint på dvd drevet, får fortalt at jeg er dansker, så kikker ubunto på hvad maskinen består af, her siger den at der ikke er et cd drev, der er jo korrekt for der er jo et dvd drev, men jeg kommer so ikke videre.
<andlo> Ubuntubruger4: Øv - jeg beklager, men jeg har ikke et Ubuntu installations medie ved hånden, og kan derfor ikke se hvordan og hvorledes. Måske der er  en anden her der kan hjælpe. Beklager.
<Ubuntubruger4> det er ok vi kan ikke alt selv.
#ubuntu-dk 2014-05-22
<Martinjo84> ?spørgsmål skal bruge hjælp til at logge ind på forumet igen ;D
<Martinjo84> Jeg har forsøgt med forums reset og denne https://ubuntudanmark.dk/wp-login.php?action=lostpassword,
<Martinjo84> uden helt :(
<Martinjo84> held
<Martinjo84> Nu kom jeg ind alarm afblæst
<obiwandk> hmmm mon wubi virker
#ubuntu-dk 2016-05-26
<Ubuntubruger2> Halløj!
<Ubuntubruger2> Det ville være rart hvis en klog ubuntu bruger kednte til mit problem: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=20938&p=148864#p148864
<Ubuntubruger2> Skriv gerne derinde hvis du har en ide til hvordan jeg løser problemet :)
<Ubuntubruger2> ?spørgsmål
<mads-> Ubuntubruger2: Jeg vil tilslutte mig Anders' vurdering. hvis du får en status besked 500, så ville jeg mene det kommer fra serveren
<Ubuntubruger2> Det er jo også en server
<Ubuntubruger2> Nåår på den måde. Okay.
<Ubuntubruger2> Forstår bare ikke hvordan det kan komme fra serveren da jeg har mange forskellige clienter, helt fra ubuntu 12 til windows 10
<Ubuntubruger2> Og der virker det helt fint nemlig.
<mads-> Jeg har også lidt svært ved at gennemskue hvad dit problem er .
<mads-> Hvor langt i processen er du kommet osv
<mads-> Det link du giver beskriver også debug steps for fejl 500
<tanja84> Jeg vil lige høre om der er nogen her der bruger zfs på på ubuntu, idet vil lige høre om der er nogen der har en ide til hvordan jeg bedst opgraderer min server her hjemme
<tanja84> har fået svar og det ligner at i min situation der kan jeg ikke lige sådan opgradere pt, idet at det er fra en non LTS
#ubuntu-dk 2016-05-28
<Ubuntubruger7> hej
<Ubuntubruger7> Hvor holder ubuntu cafe til ?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-05-24
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej. Er der en der kan hjælpe mig med at få installeret Ubuntu?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-23
<Ubuntubruger3> Hej hvilken version af kdenlive er med i den nyeste ubunto 18.04 LTS mon ?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-24
<Neokt> ARE YOU LOOKING FOR A HELP CHANNEL WHERE THE HELP DON'T KNOW SHIT BUT INSTEAD OF SAYING THEY DON'T SHIT THEY WILL SPEND 10 MINS JERKING YOUR CHAIN?? LOOK NO FURTHER THAN #UBUNTU A CHANNEL FULL OF DUMB NIGGERS THAT DON'T KNOW SHIT!!
<Neokt> FrostEyes_P1 TLE secret KimuSan^ makije Klumben benjaoming Cybergeek ubuntulog pinnerup
#ubuntu-dk 2018-05-26
<knakabuddy> Global Notice] Hello freenode, you may have noticed 2 days ago many users got logged out of their NickServ accounts. After our investigation, we have come to the conclusion one or more of our sponsored servers have been compromised. Please change your password IMMEDIATELY. More details are available in #freenode with the command !help
<knakabuddy> simon_ FrostEyes_P1 TLE benjaoming Cybergeek ubuntulog pinnerup Klumben Guest59225 KimuSan^ secret
#ubuntu-dk 2019-05-20
<simon> hejsa
<simon> min 'apt update' er i stykker. jeg bruger Artful Aardvark (17.10), og jeg får en 404 Not Found på diverse opdateringer forsøgt på da.archive.ubuntu.com:
<simon> Err:9 http://da.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu artful Release
<simon>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.162 80]
<simon> har jeg ventet med at køre distupgrade så længe at det ikke længere er muligt at opdatere?
<simon> det er faktisk ligemeget hvilke mirrors jeg bruger, ser det ud til.
#ubuntu-dk 2020-05-20
<nikolaj> Hej Jeg kan simpelthen ikke finde ud af hvad jeg gør forkert, nogle der kan hjælpe mig. Jeg har installeret nginx så har jeg ændret root folderen til mit home/user/dokument/www så har jeg oprettet en gruppe: cooperation og tilføjet min bruger + www-data og givet alle filer og mapper i www chmod -R 775
<nikolaj> men det vil ikke lade nginx få adgang selvom www-data og min bruger er i gruppen
<nikolaj> Ingen der kan give et hint??
<nikolaj_basher> hej
<nikolaj_basher> Er der en der kunne have lyst til at hjælpe mig med rettighedsproblem
